# Error message when installing drivers



## timinator2 (Dec 12, 2011)

I just recently reformated my computer but I forgot to back up my drivers. I have a levovo thinkpad and I went to their website on a friends computer and put the drives called broadcom wireless lan driver, broadcom ethernet driver and intel wireless wifi link driver on a thumb drive. I know ill need more in the future but ill get them later. When I bring them over to my computer though and try to run them an error stating "error executing the specified program "setup.exe"" comes up. I hit okay and then it says unable to execute the specified command line. I would like to just get interet on my computer first and then I can go from there but I can't figure out what to do here. Your help is much appreciated


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What model lenovo thinkpad?

Try installing the Chipset driver first.

Try installing the drivers through Device Manager. Point the wizard to the file location.


----------



## timinator2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Its a t410i and I've tried installing it through the device manager but it says it cannot find this new driver software. I can try doing the chipset driver tomorrow though. Thatnks for the quick response.


----------

